# Never Summer SL vs Ride Machete



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I think Machete. If you're not riding off grooms much then you wont need the more freeride capable performance of the SL.


----------



## songa (Oct 8, 2010)

if it helps sway ur decision i have a 3 times used 2011 SL in 155 im selling for 400! hehe let me know


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

I chose the SL over the Machete. I felt that the addition of a little bit of camber would give more stability on landings and better pop over the Machete. I've ridden my SL three times now and can say it has a TON of pop. The deck has been pretty broken in and has a little more flex than the first day. Not a noodle at all, but enough flex to really have some fun. The Machete is a great board from what I've heard, but I'm definitely happy with my decision to go with the SL.


----------



## Xelorz (Nov 4, 2010)

I'll hopefully be able to give a better comparison later this year as I plan demoing an SL. But I do own a 2011 machete. Flex wise I'd say the machete is on the stiffer side, about a 7 out of 10. Never summer lists the SL at a 5 out of 10, I have no idea accurate that is though. Pop wise? The pop for the 2010 machete was pretty good but this year they threw some new tech and I was impressed by the amount of snap it gives. I'd be hard press to believe the SL has more pop. As for higher speeds that seems to be the weak point of the machete, it carves pretty well on groomers but when you're truly bombing at break neck speeds it feels moderately stable. I've haven't heard the sl is incredibly stable at higher speeds, but I dont know first hand. I'm content with the machete, I wanted a maneuverable and playful all mountain board that what I feel I got. Either way I dont think you can lose, both boards seem to be good picks.


----------



## svwannabe (Dec 24, 2009)

I have been out once on my 2011 SL and can say its bombs nicely, its a very stable board. This is my first rocker / camber board so im still getting use to that but flat based straight bombing is a blast.


----------



## jas_kidd32 (Jul 25, 2010)

So are you guys saying that flex between the 2 boards are pretty close that it wouldn't matter much which one I get?


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

they are both pretty similar, you will enjoy either one.


----------



## labowsky (Sep 28, 2010)

i have both (2010 machete) i have to say the SL is way more fun, but little on the heavy side and not as much pop, much more stable.
the machete is very light, tons of pop and is pretty stable at high speeds.
are you bombing or just going around groms hitting natural stuff? 
in the park i favor machete (for jumps, i hate jibs haha)


----------



## jas_kidd32 (Jul 25, 2010)

labowsky said:


> are you bombing or just going around groms hitting natural stuff?
> in the park i favor machete (for jumps, i hate jibs haha)


I do a bit of both bombing and hitting some natural kickers I find. In the park, I usually do jumps, I'm not much into rails nor boxes. I'm starting to learn some ground tricks i.e. mono and buttering.


----------



## labowsky (Sep 28, 2010)

well i would go for the SL then, the machete isn't very good for bombing.
the SL is a really fun board.


----------



## jas_kidd32 (Jul 25, 2010)

What binding would you recommend with the NS SL for the riding I described at the start of the thread. I've seen more people pair them with Rome Targa's but they might be too stiff for the riding I want to do.

I ride Cartel's now and think they are pretty stiff and uncomfortable. How do you think SL will pair with 390 Boss?


----------



## Ryissaco (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey dude, got my SL in 2009, I can tell you that the board does break in a bit after a while of hard riding, but still it is fairly stiff. I would give mine currently a 5 out of 10 for flex. The one thing I do regret somewhat is not sizing down a little. I am 5'8 and weigh 155 with 155cm deck, and although thats pretty ideal size for me with most boards, I still feel the 151 would be stable enough at high speeds but allow me to get way better pop. So if you do end up goin with it consider sizing down a little. Especially if your talkin about flat land tricks.


----------



## jas_kidd32 (Jul 25, 2010)

Ryissaco said:


> The one thing I do regret somewhat is not sizing down a little. I am 5'8 and weigh 155 with 155cm deck, and although thats pretty ideal size for me with most boards, I still feel the 151 would be stable enough at high speeds but allow me to get way better pop. So if you do end up goin with it consider sizing down a little. Especially if your talkin about flat land tricks.


I weigh slightly heavier than you 163lbs to be exact. 151 might be a little short and maybe not wide enough for my boot. So maybe a 153?


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

jas_kidd32 said:


> What binding would you recommend with the NS SL for the riding I described at the start of the thread. I've seen more people pair them with Rome Targa's but they might be too stiff for the riding I want to do.
> 
> I ride Cartel's now and think they are pretty stiff and uncomfortable. How do you think SL will pair with 390 Boss?


Yeah, the 390 Boss would pair nicely if you wanted something a little softer. Ride Deltas would also be a good "softer" pair of bindings for the SL. I personally rock the Targas, but I ride less park and like something a little stiffer.


----------



## Ryissaco (Nov 8, 2008)

jas_kidd32 said:


> I weigh slightly heavier than you 163lbs to be exact. 151 might be a little short and maybe not wide enough for my boot. So maybe a 153?


I would go with the 153 if i were you. But what boot size you got? as long as it is 11 and under you should be cool.


----------



## jas_kidd32 (Jul 25, 2010)

Ryissaco said:


> I would go with the 153 if i were you. But what boot size you got? as long as it is 11 and under you should be cool.


I wear 9.5 size boots.


----------



## labowsky (Sep 28, 2010)

Ryissaco said:


> Hey dude, got my SL in 2009, I can tell you that the board does break in a bit after a while of hard riding, but still it is fairly stiff. I would give mine currently a 5 out of 10 for flex. The one thing I do regret somewhat is not sizing down a little. I am 5'8 and weigh 155 with 155cm deck, and although thats pretty ideal size for me with most boards, I still feel the 151 would be stable enough at high speeds but allow me to get way better pop. So if you do end up goin with it consider sizing down a little. Especially if your talkin about flat land tricks.


but new SL has the rocker camber, so even more fun! haha.


----------



## ajh257 (Oct 19, 2010)

BRO! im selling my 2011 UNUSED machete! size 152!
if your still interested.

other then that.. yeah the ride machete is gna be your choice over the NS SL.. 
machete is just an all around great board..


----------



## FlipsideJohn (Jan 19, 2010)

ajh257 said:


> BRO! im selling my 2011 UNUSED machete! size 152!
> if your still interested.
> 
> other then that.. yeah the ride machete is gna be your choice over the NS SL..
> machete is just an all around great board..


dont try and sway him just b/c you want to sell your board. The SL will be a better board for the riding you want to do.


----------



## ajh257 (Oct 19, 2010)

lol dude, no no... the SL doesnt compare to the machete.
dont buy my board, but it definitely does the trick for you better than the NS


----------



## Ryissaco (Nov 8, 2008)

jas_kidd32 said:


> I wear 9.5 size boots.


Oh dude, your chill, no worries, you wont have any hang. go with the 153, u will be money on that


----------

